# In car footage



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I was having a look through my on board camera and came across this little clip.

YouTube - Mick Begley Inside the Gaijin 8 23

The car I was on the strip with is a 10.5 sec car all day long.

It put it into reality for me how fast the Gaijin really is! To be honest I was shocked.

I can't wait for the gears to come back.:thumbsup:

Won't be long now.

Mick


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## ki_saj_ng (Jul 10, 2008)

that's scary!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice mate!

i saw what you did to those gears! hopefully the new ones will last and you can take the car to where it is built to go!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bit slow on the lights mate, fast car tho...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice run Mick, very smooth off the line, lucky the other car didn't run a mid 10 that run or you would have been beat


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

oh for a gear box like that !!!!! nice run mick


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

good god thats rapid


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Great footage Mick :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Superb video that  It appears pretty effortless too!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

It's not as easy as it look's.

And that is a fact.

If it was we would all be doing it.

Mick.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

True Mick, people think it's so easy That's damn fast mate!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Now thats quick. What a awesome piece of kit


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

m6beg said:


> It's not as easy as it look's.
> 
> And that is a fact.
> 
> ...


It is rather a question of affording it and THAT is a fact!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

HenrikE said:


> It is rather a question of affording it and THAT is a fact!


:thumbsup: Oh so true, that run was extreemly smooth and uneventfull for a GTR, obviously a good chassis but almost no steering input throughout the whole run, needs alot more power to make it interesting mate!!, are the gearchanges done by the ecu too cause in the burnout your left hand changes from 1st to 2nd but not during the run??.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Why do we need more power...? so that the car gets out of shape? ROTFL!!

Need to change my list for our next outing Mick...

Gotta be bang on the lights, get way out of shape mid track and stuff the times 

Maybe go back to the jap chassis settings? lol

Manual gear change.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> :thumbsup: Oh so true, that run was extreemly smooth and uneventfull for a GTR, obviously a good chassis but almost no steering input throughout the whole run, needs alot more power to make it interesting mate!!, are the gearchanges done by the ecu too cause in the burnout your left hand changes from 1st to 2nd but not during the run??.


Gear change done by me on right hand. Line lock on the left hand.

The straighter you go the faster you go.

No wheelibars on the Gaijin.

Mick.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Why do we need more power...? so that the car gets out of shape? ROTFL!!
> 
> Need to change my list for our next outing Mick...
> 
> ...


hahaha, I was mearly commenting that the run was TOO EASY, the chassis is obviously very good and it can clearly take alot more power, just look at Reeces car and the aussie GTR running 7s, all over the track battling with it big time, thats all I ment, get some more power in there and make Mick work for it!!! 

Even the run where you say you did 4.8 to 1/2 track was super smooth, straight and uneventfull so you must have the best GTR chassis in the world by far so wind the thing up man!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> No wheelibars on the Gaijin.
> 
> Mick.


And you'll never need them either launching as soft as you do 

Thank god the windups are back, was getting very boring there for a while.

Chuck your 200hp of NOS at it off the line, dump the clutch and hang on, you'll either 60ft in 1.2s (or better) or go up in smoke, but at least you'll know!!

Can you get a lower 1st gear for your box while your at the rebuild?

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Wonder what the 60fts would be without the bog in 1st..?

1.2549 on the broken box run, i dont expect to improve much on that.... of course we will try though :smokin:

I did consider putting an auto box in the gaijin, no messing about then... Just lock the box and hold the throttle.. easy peasy!! No work to do at all! 
But micks confident he will be on the button once we reach our other goals.

Rob


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

looks a good run, a little sideways right at the end though ? 

i think Mick was harsh with only 3 points for the YMCA audition on the start line though


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah seems 1st is a little too tall or not agressive enough off the line.

Re auto box, lol. I still changed gear manually and drove with 1 hand in a car bucking and sliding all over the place, none of this both hands on the wheel, sunday drive, playstation shifter stuff!!! :thumbsup:

Mind you, I could have driven no handed for the first 200 if I could have locked the steering wheel straight ahead, lol.

Good luck with it man.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Not agressive enough off the line atm IMO

What we need is to be able to stage and just depress a button when the green drops 

Seriously though, i have the answer... we have so many things to impliment when the car goes out next. 
First outing is going to be a day of testing new things, data collecting and then game on!!

Rob


----------

